# Halloween Ideas needed



## htc (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi, I know it's kind of early, but I'm starting to try to find ideas for Halloween desserts. I am hoping to submit it in to a work contest. Does anyone have ideas? I am hoping for something very original and not too hard to make.

Last year's entries: possum shaped red velvet cake (1st place, grave w/ coffin (2nd place - me, yup ) Some that didn't place: kitty litter box (there were about 3 of these), lady fingers w/ blood on it, a cake shaped like a decorated pumpkin, some sort of eyeball cookies. That's all I can remember.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 14, 2005)

Dirt Pie


A fun happy yummy dessert!   I once won a cooking contest with this!   For the most creative dessert!   One of the only things I've ever won!

Ingredients:
1 medium sized, new plastic flower pot (about 8 inches in diameter works well
, or use two smaller pots about 6 inces in diameter.)    

*I've used a childs sand bucket and shovel too.

1 newly purchased garden trowel.
3 large gummy or plastic worms, optional
Plastic flowers or edible flowers from a specialty store.
1 16 oz bag Oreo cookies
1/2 cup butter softened
1 8 oz package cream cheese, softened
1 cup powderd sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla
2 4-serving size boxes INSTANT chocolate-fudge flavor pudding
3 cups milk
1 12-oz container non-dairy frozen whipped topping, thawed


Directions:
Gather pot, trowel, worms and flowers.   
Crush the cookies until they resmeble potting soil. Set aside.

Cream the butter, cream cheese, sugar and vanilla until smooth and fluffy.

Combine the pudding mix and milk until will blended, then fold in the whipped topping.   Gently fold the cream cheese and pudding mixture together.

To asemble:   layer 1/3 of the cookie crumbs followed by 1/2 of the pudding mixture, the 1/3 of the crumbs and then the rest of the pudding. Top with the remaining crumbs. Refrigerate 10-12 hours.

About 1/2 hours before serving, remove from refrigerator and decorate with flowers and worms. Serve by digging out the portions with the trowel!

Have fun!!!!

If you can serve with a large glass of ice cold milk!

Instead of putting it in a flower pot you could use a plastic pumkin... and decorate the top to look like a grave yard.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 14, 2005)

And here are some links with good ideas....

http://www.night.net/halloween/desserts.html-ssi

http://www.razzledazzlerecipes.com/halloween/desserts.htm

http://www.razzledazzlerecipes.com/halloween/desserts.htm


----------



## htc (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks! I will give this a try


----------



## pdswife (Sep 15, 2005)

Cool.  Hope it turns out just the way you want it to.


----------



## corazon (Sep 15, 2005)

http://www.recipesource.com/holiday/halloween/index1.html

http://www.britta.com/HW/HWr.html

The second link has some photos as well.


----------



## QSis (Sep 16, 2005)

Here is a picture of my version of pdswife's "Dirt Pudding". Also, "Sand Pudding", which uses Vienna Fingers for cookies and vanilla pudding, served in a child's sand pail with gummy fish or lobsters on top. Both very easy.

Children AND adults love these things!

Lee


----------



## htc (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks for the visual. I recognize that. There was an entry that looked like that last year. I think I will have to keep looking to get something unique. I was thinking of going to buy the Wilton haunted house, but then making my own ghosts to put around the house.


----------

